# Double vs. Singe Purchase Linesets



## microstar (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking over the specs for a theatre and the question is.....
If the lock rail to the CW system is at the stage floor, why would the free pipes be double purchase and everything else (curtains, cyc, electrics) be single purchase? The double purchase pipes could be flown faster perhaps?


----------



## Footer (Jun 19, 2015)

They could have some type of clearance issue. I can't really think of a real good reason, but I have seen all kinds of weird things done when it comes to double purchase sets. The "fly faster" thing is not really real due to the amount of work you have to do to get the piece to move. No one would put the expense into a double purchase system if they could avoid it. 

Care to post the specs?


----------



## JChenault (Jun 19, 2015)

Perhaps they want the scenery battens to be able to come to the floor. And go out to the grid.

Electrics don't need full travel.
Permanent blacks and masking. Probably don't need full travel.


----------



## microstar (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys, thanks for the comments... they all make sense of course. Not able to post the specs at the present time.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 20, 2015)

JChenault said:


> Perhaps they want the scenery battens to be able to come to the floor. And go out to the grid.
> 
> Electrics don't need full travel.
> Permanent blacks and masking. Probably don't need full travel.


Plausible but why design and build a stage that requires that is beyond comprehension. A rigging pit would cost less than the premium for a dozen sets to be double purchased, not to mention the lifetime of extra work.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Jun 20, 2015)

I was in a theatre a few years ago where all of the soft goods and scenic linesets were single purchase and run from the floor stage right. All of the electrics were double purchase and run by a gallery stage left.


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2015)

bdkdesigns said:


> I was in a theatre a few years ago where all of the soft goods and scenic linesets were single purchase and run from the floor stage right. All of the electrics were double purchase and run by a gallery stage left.


Weird. I've seem and contemplated for my venue single purchase electrics and double purchase standard battens... Would never consider going the other way. Why make your heaviest sets double is beyond me.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 20, 2015)

As far as I know, I've only been in one house with double purchase battens. The last dozen or so battens on the far upstage right were double purchase because of a loading door beneath them. The venue itself was build in the 50s.


----------



## danTt (Jun 20, 2015)

microstar said:


> Looking over the specs for a theatre and the question is.....
> If the lock rail to the CW system is at the stage floor, why would the free pipes be double purchase and everything else (curtains, cyc, electrics) be single purchase? The double purchase pipes could be flown faster perhaps?



Most double purchase linesets are rigged with the handline 2:1, to keep it running the same speed as a single purchase lineset (You pull the rope a foot--the piece moves a foot), If they were double purchase linesets with a single purchase handline (I've not seen such a thing, but I'm sure they probably exist somewhere) then yes, you could theoretically move a piece faster, though it would probably take more effort to do so.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 20, 2015)

Footer said:


> Weird. I've seem and contemplated for my venue single purchase electrics and double purchase standard battens... Would never consider going the other way. Why make your heaviest sets double is beyond me.


It is odd but my guess is the electrics were to be motorized - classic drum winch on the gallery under a tandem headblock - but budget cuts at end forced a late in construction change. A guess.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 20, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Plausible but why design and build a stage that requires that is beyond comprehension. A rigging pit would cost less than the premium for a dozen sets to be double purchased, not to mention the lifetime of extra work.


Unless they are building on bedrock blasting is expensive.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexDonkle (Jun 21, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Plausible but why design and build a stage that requires that is beyond comprehension. A rigging pit would cost less than the premium for a dozen sets to be double purchased, not to mention the lifetime of extra work.



May have also been initially designed as a hemp rigging system and converted to counterweight later. A local college here has that issue.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 22, 2015)

AlexDonkle said:


> May have also been initially designed as a hemp rigging system and converted to counterweight later. A local college here has that issue.


Perhaps but it seemed he was looking at plans for a space about to be built. Doubtful if designed for hemp in 2015.


----------



## AlexDonkle (Jun 22, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Perhaps but it seemed he was looking at plans for a space about to be built. Doubtful if designed for hemp in 2015.



Ah, my mistake. I thought the OP was referring to specs for an existing theatre.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 22, 2015)

AlexDonkle said:


> Ah, my mistake. I thought the OP was referring to specs for an existing theatre.


You could be right.


----------

